# SCHWINN JAGUAR MARK lV PARTS



## brassbusterpc (Jun 12, 2010)

Schwinn Jaguar Mark lV 3 speed parts. See anything you like or need shoot me a price and let me know what you want. SEROUIS DAMAGE to rear of bike thanks to a car, they said the guy only hard a few bumps and bruises. I ONLY have access to by computer and ship on Saturdays. Thanks


----------



## huipbas (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, how much for the Jag tank ?
Many thanks !


----------



## 66sprint (Sep 23, 2011)

*schwinn jaguar*



brassbusterpc said:


> Schwinn Jaguar Mark lV 3 speed parts. See anything you like or need shoot me a price and let me know what you want. SEROUIS DAMAGE to rear of bike thanks to a car, they said the guy only hard a few bumps and bruises. I ONLY have access to by computer and ship on Saturdays. Thanks




I see the rear carrier rack took the blunt of the damage Is it really rusty or dirty?What you have to have for it?


----------

